# Scent Blocker>Freak Nasty



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

I like the dreamseason guys and waddell but their lines from scent blocker are AWEFULLLL you nothing but bad, and for the money they should be top notch. their design and features are great but construction is bad.. clothes fall apart and rip and their boots leak first time in the field.


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

call Michael Waddell at 1 (800) Big -$$$$


----------



## hoytalphamax (Jan 26, 2009)

TauntoHawk said:


> I like the dreamseason guys and waddell but their lines from scent blocker are AWEFULLLL you nothing but bad, and for the money they should be top notch. their design and features are great but construction is bad.. clothes fall apart and rip and their boots leak first time in the field.


Yea I got a pair of the first boots they made and the zipper broke on them so they are useless..But you would think they would have better cs then what they do this stuff should last at least 4-5 years as much as it cost and heck it only gets wornin 4 months out of the year JUNK never again I will be switchin to all under amour


----------



## wideroad (Oct 25, 2010)

Same thing happened to the mack daddy pants I got this year....maybe 6 times in the woods and the zipper comes out of the pocket!:angry:


----------



## hoytalphamax (Jan 26, 2009)

wideroad said:


> Same thing happened to the mack daddy pants I got this year....maybe 6 times in the woods and the zipper comes out of the pocket!:angry:


Have you tried to contac them to see if they would do anything about it ?


----------



## DeerHuntinDan (Nov 28, 2010)

I have been very close to purchasing some Scent Blocker to wear under my ASAT 3D suit. I think I may have to look somewhere else for my scent protection clothing.....


----------



## daniel22 (Nov 23, 2010)

wow i wish i wouldnt have read this i just bought a freak nasty suit cause it was on sell


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

They are actually not as bad as they sound in this thread,Many people swear by them...I won a freak nasty set and they have worked out well ,Yes the are overpriced thanks to Wadell,But check out Under armour if you want to empty your wallet!!!!


----------



## hoytalphamax (Jan 26, 2009)

No dont get me wrong the stuff works great I have been within 3 yards of a deer on the ground not in a ground blind it walked right up to me there scent protecion is great I love it but what im sayin is the stuff falls apart and dont hold up not made well on the outside..And I would rather empty my wallet on UA if its gonna last a long time like the scent blocker should...If they would e mail me back and say send us your old back and we will give you a new suit or just give me some money towards a new one I would be happy with that.But after a e mail with no reply looks like im gone to UA...Is there a guy on here like a rep for scent blocker ??


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

camo is difficult, my scent blocker works great but is cheaply made.. poor stiching and zippers

i have 1 piece of sitka, extremely well made but too expensive if i had paid full price


i want some tough as nails functional camo looked at ASAT elite, predator camo, actic shield, russell outdoors apg x2 but who knows what will work best and i dont have the money to waste and try something that isnt going to work


----------



## silentdeathtx4 (Aug 2, 2010)

I love my dream season hyper fleece suit. I had a problem with some of their boots and called them and they took care of me, they actualy replaced the damaged boots and gave me another free pair.


----------



## moose_macdaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

They are absolutely the worst pair of pants I have ever put on. They are comfortable but the VERY FIRST time I hunted with these the stitching in the cargo pocket came undone and a HUGE hole in the crotch area. This season both zippers on the cargo pockets broke. WASTE of hard earned cash!


----------



## hoytalphamax (Jan 26, 2009)

I called and raised a lil hell with em few hours ang and the women said to send em back and the would see what they could do...I spoke my mind too


----------



## slsaildxt (Dec 11, 2010)

let us know if the support the product


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

Why the heck wold you buy clothes called "freak nasty" and "mac daddy" in the first place,LOL??


----------

